# Wintec Endurance Pro



## Pattilou

Anyone have any experience with the Wintec Endurance Pro, looks pretty comfy and lightweight. 

Opinions welcome !

Patti


----------



## existentialpony

I've never ridden in Wintec Endurance Pro, but I ride in a Wintec Dressage Pro which has a similar depth of seat and the same all-over synthetic suede-like material. IMHO, the saddle is very comfy, with enough grip to provide your muscles some relief over long rides and through feisty pony fits. 

As for durability and washing, anyone will tell you how nice it is to be able to brush or hose off your saddle when you're done! Mine still looks brand new.

I also like the adjustability of the saddle-- between the changeable gullets and easy riser system, I can fit my horse (a big-boned 15hh arabian) well and change the fit (within reason) as his musculature changes. The easy change system won't make a Wintec fit every horse, but it does broaden the number of horses you can fit.

Finally, as for the CAIR pannels (air/foam as opposed to typically flocking)... I have an AP with CAIR and my dressage saddle has regular flocking. My horse vastly and obviously prefers the CAIR pannels over the flocked pannels, but my dressage saddle is flocked for the simple fact of durability (many question how CAIR holds up over time) and the ability to re-flock it if it absolutely won't fit. That being said, my AP with CAIR is a used Wintec 2000 (the older model) and the CAIR pannels are fully intact and functional.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Joe4d

while I know my opinion is biased as I put one up for sale, 
it isnt as deep as the dressage pro, the seat is a bit more like an all purpose a bit wider and flatter.


----------



## Pattilou

That is dissipointing I had an all purpose and hated it. This one looked so much deeper.


----------



## Regula

I have one too (my "main" saddle is a Verhan dressage). I pretty much never use it anymore. Of course, the fact that is is so light and so easy to care for is great, and for e.g. river crossings I much appreciated the synthetic material. It is ok for comfort, but feels like it kind of "forces" my legs a bit too much forward and throws my seat off. I actively have to work to keep my legs under myself, which in my dressage saddle feels like a very natural position.
While the Wintec is very adjustable, it still restricted my horse in the shoulder, so I was using a Thinline pad with it. I think both the horse and I feel more comfortable in our well-fitted dressage saddle, but for short trails rides when I know we'll get wet and/or dirty, the Wintec does the trick.


----------



## existentialpony

Regula said:


> While the Wintec is very adjustable, it still restricted my horse in the shoulder, so I was using a Thinline pad with it.


^This. When I was using my Wintec on a big warmblood mare it fit her like a charm, but on my arab I feel as if it restricts his shoulder-- likely due to the way the angle of the gullet fits. I ordered a Thinline last week to help the issue, as a matter of fact!


----------



## bsms

I had one as my first saddle. I sold it because I needed to learn to ride better first! I now own a couple of Bates, both with CAIR. My horses like them, but I find them bouncy. That may be because I live near the 4000' mark, and the thinner air lets the sea-level CAIR panel get too hard? Don't know, but I may someday pay someone to restuff the panels.


----------



## prairiewindlady

Well. My reply will be short and sweet.  Had one. Hated it. Sold it. Found it hard and highly uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

i had an all purpose wintec saddle. I sold it as it would only fit 2 horses and would not fit the square box of a quarter horse that i owned at the time. I liked it. very comfy. did not make my knees hurt, i did ride it with long stirrups very little knee bend .


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

I had one for a brief time period; the twist was *way* too wide for me and was very uncomfortable to ride in because of it. They are pretty easy to sell though. I easily got my money back on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

